# Tim Sylvia vs. Andrei Arlovski rubber match set for UFC 61



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

One other piece of UFC news, version 3 of this match is already set, for UFC 61.

So who does everyone pick for rd 3?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2006)

I'll be the first to go out on a lomb and pick  Arlovski


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm still disappointed in version 2.  I really don't care at this point.  Maybe by then my opinion will change.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

I hope Arlovski wins, I think he is the better champ.

Sylvia is too big, his movement looks almost clumsy and lacks the fluidity and rythym of Arlovski.  Charisma?  I don't think is his strong point...  Well rounded? No, he's a brawler plain and simple.

He is looking better, but he still doesn't move as well as Arlovski, and I don't think he'll ever get the charisma that Arlovski has.  Not to mention a HW champ at 230 is more impressive then one that cuts to make 265...


----------



## Shogun (Apr 24, 2006)

Arlovski has the worst English in the UFC. lol


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

Off topic...I know.

Hey Shogun, just read your signature and profile.  Being that you're part of the Pedro Sauer group, do you know Alan Hopkins?  He's in Mississippi now, used to be in Utah.


----------



## 7starmantis (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah, I'll go with Arlovski, I think he made a stupid mistake to loose this past fight...hope he has learned his lesson.

7sm


----------



## MJS (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm gonna have to go with Arlovski on this one.  Tim is huge, but IMO, Arlovski is a better technical fighter.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 25, 2006)

I agree arlovski should win, but then again one punch can ruin any good laid plan.
Terry


----------



## Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

Arlovski, I hope.  I am sorry I missed the last one, would have like to see the fight.


----------



## Odin (Apr 26, 2006)

last one was on of those 'yeaaah come on arlovski you got him!you got........oh.'moments.I got up shouted and then sat down quite.......I dont like that syvia guy.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 27, 2006)

I was saying: "why are you fighting his fight Andrei?" I think there will be a different outcome this time. Tim got an arguably lucky shot in, in terms of timing, the last time. Andrei is a superior fighter.


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I was saying: "why are you fighting his fight Andrei?" I think there will be a different outcome this time. Tim got an arguably lucky shot in, in terms of timing, the last time. Andrei is a superior fighter.


 
I agree completly,I dont like sylvia I really dont think hes that good.....hes just a fat bastard with long arms and basic boxing skills...but thats the problem with heavyweights they're so big it doesnt matter how skill they have if they hit you once its nighty night!
Andrei's actually a good fighter.......the pride heavywieght circuit is much better.


----------



## fightingfat (Apr 27, 2006)

Arlovski. He was robbed if you ask me!


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2006)

fightingfat said:
			
		

> Arlovski. He was robbed if you ask me!



Arlovski, I wouldn't say he was robbed, he went in blindly for the kill and underestimated Sylvia.  I don't think he'll make that mistake again, but he lost fairly...


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 28, 2006)

Yep. As the Friday movies put it.. "Hey! Young man! You got knocked the bleep out!"


----------

